# Moire



## theturninggate (Jan 23, 2009)

Moire sucks. Sucks big. I'm sitting on a pile of client images with some serious moire happening in the shirt, the shirt being THE shirt for the shoot (meaning that shooting in another outfit is a non-option).

So, the question: are there any good demoire tools out presently?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 23, 2009)

I usually just do it manually Matt.  How bad are they?


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 23, 2009)

Bad enough I don't want to do them manually. 

It's basically the entire shirt. Probably bad enough I'd mess up the shirt doing it, too. You just paint them out with a Color-filter brush?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 24, 2009)

Or... remember the old film days?
They don't teach it anymore?

It seem that your best solution is to try with different sensor sizes _(camera)_ or try with different resolutions with the same sensor.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 24, 2009)

Matthew, check also that it is not just a screen issue (unless they will be viewed on screen only), it may not be visible in prints.....


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 24, 2009)

Kiwigeoff;35'57 said:
			
		

> Matthew, check also that it is not just a screen issue (unless they will be viewed on screen only), it may not be visible in prints.....


Screening you sentence.. isn't moiré a screen issue? :roll::mrgreen:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 24, 2009)

Denis Pagé;35'59 said:
			
		

> Screening you sentence.. isn't moiré a screen issue? :roll::mrgreen:



After making millions of prints, I can report it can be visible very obviously in prints....:shock::lol:


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 24, 2009)

Not sure how much it'll help but here's Russell Browns take on it:

http://av.adobe.com/russellbrown/GoAwaySM.mov


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 24, 2009)

Russell Brown is a nutcase, but that's a very interesting video. We went over the first technique in class, but the results just aren't good enough. It's also a headache if your image isn't evening lit and you have to keep resampling.

They taught us a second technique as well, involving duplicated selections with a dissolve layer slightly offset. The results were fair, but it was a pain in the ass, mostly good only for small areas.

Brown's second technique is new to me, and looks very interesting. I'll have to give it a go this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd switch to LAB, and blur the A&B channels, masking it roughly on a duplicate layer or history brushing it if necessary.

There's another one I tried a while back, works nicely on some pics.
- Duplicate the background layer;
- On this duplicate layer apply the High-pass filter at radius (3.8 )
- Apply a Gaussian blur to this at radius ('.9)
- Invert the layer;
- Set blending to Linear Light;
- Set opacity at 5'%;
- Mask to show only where you want to take out the Moire.

If it's really bad, you could try pasting between channels, but then you have to rebuild the colour again, which is a real pain.


----------

